# Straightening my tilted Hilma Röhmheld machinist vice



## Norppu (Sep 13, 2022)

I bought a Hilma Röhmheld hydraulically assisted machinist vice from eBay.
This vice is in a really good condition considering it's age and the affordable price.





I, of course, measured the jaws for straightness and it seemed like there was nothing wrong with them.
However, when straightening a workpiece using parallels under the workpiece became tapered. The taper was 0.1 millimeters on a distance of 70 millimetres. That is definitely too much.
So, now I straighten the vice bottom to get it level.


----------

